# k30 Plow Prep



## Seabee15 (Aug 22, 2007)

So I finally had my Western 7'6 Unimount installed on my 84 k30 CUCV truck.

I just bough some 285/75R16 tires.....Now my questions are

How much Ballast Should I use? I'm thinking 400-500lbs

I dont have any lift on the truck, so I a little nervous the tires may rub on the fenders....is there any leveling options out there like air shocks for the front or front leaf spring hangers to raise the front a few just to compensate for the weight of the plow?


----------



## Seabee15 (Aug 22, 2007)

Also, seeing i'm mounting those tires on stock rims, my foot print shouldn't be too much bigger.


----------



## Seabee15 (Aug 22, 2007)

anybody have any idea?


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

I (along with the majority) would suggest Timbrens for the front end. As for the ballast, I would say 500 to 700 pounds. Do you happen to know your front and rear axle weights either with or without the plow?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't think you'll have much trouble with 33's on that truck. And being a K30, I doubt that front end will even flinch with that little plow.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

On my 85 K20 I have a Fisher MM2 8'6" straight blade. With the blade up, the front end only goes down about 3/4 of an inch. No timbrens but there is four shocks up front.


----------



## old skool (Jan 7, 2008)

I ran a 9 foot Meyer on my 1980 K30 for years with no suspension changes or ballast. It was a dually with a 10 foot steel flatbed, so it was heavy. I actually plowed in 2wd a lot of the time.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Yea dont worry about sag....its a straight axle and its not going anywhere...trust me.


----------



## Seabee15 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the input...I was getting a little nervous for a second...Having been with IFS forever....this new world of straight axles has changed everything!


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

If it's a cucv it's a 1 and 1/4 ton rated truck, generally referred to as a "five quarter" (5/4). The wheel size is not really going to change the footprint, the tire is still 285 cm wide. Not the ideal plowing tire size but it will work fine. Might rub up front if you had wider rims, but the narrow rims are going to be ok. Although stock rims are too narrow for those tires, so you're going to want to watch tire wear. Taller tire will make it a little better of a driver though.You've got 4.56 gears and a locking rear axle. The gears are good for pulling power, but will spin a little easier. You are going to need 400-500lbs of ballast just for rear traction, but you can put as much as you want in it. Put a 1000 lbs in it and forget about 4wd. I agree with the others, that's a tiny plow for that truck. I'd hang a 9 footer off of it and keep the rear wheels out of the snow. If changing plows isn't an option for you, maybe you could add some wings. I've plowed with that configuration with both a 7.5' Fisher and an 8' Fisher, that half a foot makes all the difference in the world, plus the bigger plows are taller too. Don't worry at all about plow weight, those trucks are way overbuilt, they put the heavier springs under the diesel engines.
Good luck with it. I'm jealous, always wanted to build a plowtruck out of a cucv. They have the best driveline. If you haven't already, I'd convert it over to 12 volt, and put in two matched batteries, best you can find.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Detroitdan;1112020 said:


> The wheel size is not really going to change the footprint, the tire is still 285 cm wide.


HOLY SHT!!!!! Thats a HUUUUUUUUUGE tire man. At 9.3' I would think that would change the footprint 

I think you meant 285mm as in milimeters


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

what can I say, I'm too old to learn the metric system now ;>


----------

